# Call of Duty World at War running as if in slow motion



## Lawspeer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Folks, first time using the forum, hoping you will be able to help,
Did find a thread relating to the same problem i was experiencing but had expired. The problem was identified as having a PC with min specs, therefore causing a poor frame rate, however my PC exceeds the min specs , i used that website canyourunit.com and it was more than enough to cope with the game. I have attached a copy of the result of the website for your info and that of the specs of my Nvidia video card

Thanking you in advance 

Lawrence

PS when it come to computers not very bright  so please dont assume any knowledge


----------



## Computer_Genius (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey what size video card do you have in your computer?
And what size is the video card on the minimum system requirements on the back of the game box?


----------



## Lawspeer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Computer_Genius thanks for reading my thread in answer to your questions the card recommended on the back of the box is a 256MB Nvidia GeForce 6600GT/ATI Radeon 1600XT or better I have the following:
GPU processor: GeForce 9300M GS
ForceWare version: 174.66
Total available graphics memory: 2047 MB
Dedicated video memory: 256 MB
System video memory: 0 MB
Shared system memory: 1791 MB
Video BIOS version: 62.98.1f.02.03
IRQ: 16
Bus: PCI Express x1

Lawrence


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Canyourunit.com can only be used as a reference, the results are not supposed to describe the actual performance experience you can get from your hardware. Your GF9300 is not a really powerful card unfortunately, its performance should be almost equal to the minimum cards needed to play the game. Taking into account that it is a mobile version it may perform even worse.  

Try lowering the graphics' settings of CoD and see if that helps, updating our graphics drivers would be a good idea as well.


----------



## Computer_Genius (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
Tt does looks like your video card isn't good enough to run that program....
i will leave you in mosquitos hands now=]


----------



## Lawspeer (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys I appreciate your thoughts and the suggestion,I will give that a go and see how it performs. Should have bought the PS3 version of COD and not PC version

Lawrence


----------



## Computer_Genius (Jan 14, 2009)

No worries hope we helped =]


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

The one thing we do not know is your processor...

That is important, because Command and conquer runs in "slow motion" on my old PC because the CPU causes a huge bottleneck. The framerates are great, averaging nearly 40 fps. But side by side running on that PC and my friends old PC at the same game speed ( -- , which is the maximum game speed above 60) his game would run twice as fast. Units would build faster, move faster and attack faster. Even though the framerate was great. Im not saying this IS the problem, but it was in my case. As said above, the gpu is a bit lacking... but that would mean the game would run very choppy. Like a slideshow.

I assume thats what he means by slow motion, because he didnt say low framerates.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

He uses a mobile C2D CPU, it's stated on his specs. This CPU is not bad, even when compared to today's beasts. So I guess the problem is the graphics card.


----------

